# Problem Neighbours with calling queens!!



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Im sorry, I know this is an essay but I need your help

I know I have posted about this previously but I would appreciate any experience you may have had with neighbours complaining when your girls are calling??

Last year they reported it to the council and the council told them to log the noise and send it in  which they never did.
And when I spoke to the lady at the council she said all they will do is put some equipment nearby to monitor the noise, and she said that she has a cat herself and cannot see how a cat meowing can cause such offence or even come anywhere near the noise limit  but we all know how loud a cat can call, but still is it really THAT loud outside?

Well tonight one of the neighbours actually knocked on the door to complain about it and I told her that there is nothing I can do about it as she is in season  and she said that its all she can hear all day. I told her that we cannot hear it whilst we are in the house (as when the cats are calling, they are in the conservatory), and that the only time it is loud outside is when the roof window is open during the summer when its gets warm in there and there is no way she can hear it when she is in her house.
And she said she has her back door open and thats all she can hear.
I just kept asking her what she wants me to do about it and told her the cat was in season.
She was implying that it was cruel that the cats were in there, and she said that she knew others had complained. I told her I knew that they had and that I had spoken to the council.

Also last year someone kept complaining about our dog being outside in his run saying that it was cruel and he was out there all the time.
We told the RSPCA to come round and see for themselves and explained that the dog is out there in summer while we are at work as its nicer for him than being stuck in a hot house and he comes back into the house when we get home from work  we also purposely built the run for him properly. 
The RSPCA didnt come in the end cos they said they had been round to look while we were at work and were more than happy.
The dog does not even bark!! And never has!!

Now im worried that they are going to complain to the council again  and if they do, what will be the consequences?
I certainly dont want to give up breeding just because they dont like the noise (which is only for a couple of weeks at a time).
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

god some people really are moaning old farts with nothing better to do grrr there is no way a cats call will be over the legal noise level if the council do record it but seriously what can they do if it is? they cant dictate to you where your cat goes in your house they cant make you get rid of your cat and they cant make you get her neutered i suggest you tell the woman to like it or lump it because she's probably got her ear pinned to your wall just so she can hear it and moan! i totally understand that you dont want there to be bad feelings between yourself and your neighbour but what can u do? nothing so its just tough! i suggest if she knocks again to say what do u want me to do about she's a breeding cat im not going to stop doing it unfortunately its just tough! and as for your dog it is more humane for him/her to be kept out in the fresh air on a hot summers day than cooped up in a muggy house if your dog could talk i bet i know what choice he/she would make if given the option, why dont people concentrate on reporting people who dont take care of their animals and are actually cruel than being busy bodies and poking theie noses into genuine loving pet owners business becaus ethey're probably retired with nothing else better to do!
sorry for my rant but surely if the calling isnt bothering yourself and you cant hear it inside your home than this woman is just making a mountain out of a molehill!!! id report her to the police for harrassment when she next knocks your door lol xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

gemmaleigh66 said:


> god some people really are moaning old farts with nothing better to do grrr there is no way a cats call will be over the legal noise level if the council do record it but seriously what can they do if it is? they cant dictate to you where your cat goes in your house they cant make you get rid of your cat and they cant make you get her neutered i suggest you tell the woman to like it or lump it because she's probably got her ear pinned to your wall just so she can hear it and moan! i totally understand that you dont want there to be bad feelings between yourself and your neighbour but what can u do? nothing so its just tough! i suggest if she knocks again to say what do u want me to do about she's a breeding cat im not going to stop doing it unfortunately its just tough! and as for your dog it is more humane for him/her to be kept out in the fresh air on a hot summers day than cooped up in a muggy house if your dog could talk i bet i know what choice he/she would make if given the option, why dont people concentrate on reporting people who dont take care of their animals and are actually cruel than being busy bodies and poking theie noses into genuine loving pet owners business becaus ethey're probably retired with nothing else better to do!
> sorry for my rant but surely if the calling isnt bothering yourself and you cant hear it inside your home than this woman is just making a mountain out of a molehill!!! id report her to the police for harrassment when she next knocks your door lol xx


thank you very much for your support hun!! xx 

in fact nobody could love their animals more than us - and we are always told off for spoiling them!
I have other breeders and buyers come round all the time and am happy to do so, so that they can see what s good job we are doing of it!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I would add a comment but gemmaleigh66 has just said exactly what I was thinking! Tell the moaning old biddy to sod off!  xx


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

your welcome i have a lady who is retired who lives a few doors away she is a busy body and used to stop me in the street to complain that my cat sits on the wall shouting at the magpies who have a nest at the back of us as if i can do something to stop nature!! i was nice for the first year and just used to say oh yes sorry??? why i apologised i dont know for peace and quiet i suppose,but when i was pregnant about 9mnths actually just about ready to drop she caught me at an extremely hormonal time waddling down the road she said your cats have been doing it again im really worried they're going to get one of the chicks! are you? i said well im not piss off. she doesnt talk to me anymore oh well lol hope you can sort this tho!! xxx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

It sounds like some of your neighbours are acting out of spite, I am wondering whether you have had any sort of disagreement with any of them in the past over something to make them behave in such a ridiculous way.........complaining about your dog as well as the cats.

Basically complaining is all they can do, a calling cat is only acting as nature intended and there is little anyone can do about that especially in the daylight hours when anything and anyone is allowed to make a noise between certain times. Im sure the council will see it that way and then that will be that as far as the complaint is concerned.

If your females are outside and calling during the night then you can lock them in their pen, or if you cant do that then bringing them indoors every evening might be an idea. Its best not to give them anything to score points with.

I know disputes like this can be very upsetting but you just have to dig your heels in. You certainly shouldn't even think about giving up breeding.

Good luck!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I would ignore them all and enjoy your animals!! theres nothing anyone can do anyway,they wouldnt be over any noise limit,only suggestion is maybekeep windows closed and use a fan when calling


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Angeli said:


> It sounds like some of your neighbours are acting out of spite, I am wondering whether you have had any sort of disagreement with any of them in the past over something to make them behave in such a ridiculous way.........complaining about your dog as well as the cats.
> 
> Basically complaining is all they can do, a calling cat is only acting as nature intended and there is little anyone can do about that especially in the daylight hours when anything and anyone is allowed to make a noise between certain times. Im sure the council will see it that way and then that will be that as far as the complaint is concerned.
> 
> ...


We have never met them before let alone have a previous disagreement - i dunno what their problem is.

My females are not outside at all - they are in the conservatory with the roof window open during the day. I close this roof window at night time and there is no way they can hear it once they are in their houses. We cant even hear it at night - and we are in the same bloody house!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Some people will moan about anything! I could understand if she was moaning about the night time and she had to get up for work but during the day?

Tell her to shut her windows and to watch the excellent day time television programmes that are on 

Our ex-next door neighbour complained to the council about our dogs barking during the day, when we had two dogs, she never even said a word to us! Our dogs were not even that noisy so I phoned the council and told them to come and listen and that this neighbour was just being vindictive.

Fortunatley she emigrated before we got the breeding cats.

Our boys sometimes make their noises during the night but it's quite a nice noise that Sisko makes, Shinzon can be a bit moany so we lock him in his house during the week nights. If the girls are outside they're with the studs so no need to call.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree with the others, there won't be anything the council will do about this. However for the purposes of keeping your neighbours quiet, have you considered ovarid if you don't want to breed again just yet?

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I could have a similar problem as i live on the 4th floor in a block of flats with my 3 girls and i dread a knock on the door when they are calling but i think i panic as i am a real light sleeper so i think because i can hear the cats maybe my neighbours can.

I did enquire to my vets about ovarid and the response was tough put up with the calling or get them neutered as they are very reluctant to give them ovarid as it can knock them off season or cause some permanent damage on where they do not come back in season at all.

Both my girls had started calling from 6 months old put up with belle for 5 months then got her mated but mona still has over 2 months to go before she gets mated and she has called up to 5 times already and seems to be getting louder with each calling period lol.

Alan


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> I agree with the others, there won't be anything the council will do about this. However for the purposes of keeping your neighbours quiet, have you considered ovarid if you don't want to breed again just yet?
> 
> Liz


hi liz - she was on ovarid but she is due to be bred so im giving her a full call first off of ovarid before i take her LOL


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I assume she is a next door neighbour?

If so, then I think you all should just for a moment put yourself in the neighbour's shoes. There may be a justifiable reason why she is complaining - remember that an irritation, however small, tends to grow. 

Also in other posts many people have said that Siamese are not only one of the loudest, but also are a very talkative breed.

The conservatory may not be as insulated for noise as you suppose, and wind direction may help carry the sound.

Has your council got an arbitration service? It may be worth using to find out exactly what the neighbour is concerned about, what has motivated the complaint. May be a solution could be simple.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My neighbours moan about my cat. When you try to explain they tell me to keep him in  How can I keep him in!! lol. Hes a fully grown neutured boy that needs his excercise and he normally does it at night. Yet other peoples cats never seem to be the problem its always he gets caught making the mischief and the other cats run off


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Having lived with Siamese in ferocious call myself, I would not underestimate the noise that they can make. Maybe for the sake of peace , shut the ceiling window and plug in some fans to keep the conservatory cool?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think it's the siamese in call, hasn't she just had babies ? I would guess its a burmese.

That aside, a yowling siamese sounds like a baby crying. The number of times people had said as much on the phone, or I have thought I have heard one of the cats in Sainsburys because of it. Why is a noise made by an animal considered a nuissance to be complained about, but a screaming baby or screaming kids is not!!! The baby in the house opposite screams the place down most of the night!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with some people, i hardly think that a cat in call is going to break any sound barriers or any noise laws, ok ok it may be a little loud if you are next door to this but its not like its going to last forever. I would invite the council officer around so they can see for themselves that its no big issue, and i would give the neighbours a real ear-ache putting them in their place......good luck........CHRIS


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I don't think it's the siamese in call, hasn't she just had babies ? I would guess its a burmese.
> 
> That aside, a yowling siamese sounds like a baby crying. The number of times people had said as much on the phone, or I have thought I have heard one of the cats in Sainsburys because of it. Why is a noise made by an animal considered a nuissance to be complained about, but a screaming baby or screaming kids is not!!! The baby in the house opposite screams the place down most of the night!


Thankyou Kim - my thoughts exactly! Particularly about the babies.

And yes its my Burmese not Siamese. And the only reason she is calling is cos she is off of ovarid at the min as she is due to be mated.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think if you are going to breed cats in an urban environment with neighbours you have to be aware that not everyone likes their peace ruined by cats in full call.

Many breeders just don't hear the noise any more as they are completely used to cat noise but for those who don't breed then the incessant noise can be a big distraction.

I think you have to try and pacify the situation and perhaps sound proofing your conservatory is probably the best solution. 

You don't want a noise war with your neighbours. Their capacity for making unwanted noise and nuisance may turn out to be bigger than yours


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Thankyou Kim - my thoughts exactly! Particularly about the babies.
> 
> And yes its my Burmese not Siamese. And the only reason she is calling is cos she is off of ovarid at the min as she is due to be mated.


Hey maybe thats your solution. Tape a baby crying and play it all day in your conservatory to drown out the calling queen :lol:

What deems to be a nuissance is relative, screaming kids to me are a nuissance because I don't have any, vice versa for petless people I would imagine. Still doesn't answer the question why one is socially acceptable and one isn't. Surely that's a form of discrimination.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Hey maybe thats your solution. Tape a baby crying and play it all day in your conservatory to drown out the calling queen :lol:
> 
> What deems to be a nuissance is relative, screaming kids to me are a nuissance because I don't have any, vice versa for petless people I would imagine. Still doesn't answer the question why one is socially acceptable and one isn't. Surely that's a form of discrimination.


LMAOOOOOO


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

That's it they're catists


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Why do you shut your calling queens in the conservatory? May be the solution is to make sure they are part of the family and in the house with you?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Janee said:


> Why do you shut your calling queens in the conservatory? May be the solution is to make sure they are part of the family and in the house with you?


Breeding queens that are calling, spray. All over the house! Having them in the conservatory means that it is easily cleanable as it is all tiled. They are only in there whilst spraying - any other time they are in the house.
Whether they are in the house or in the conservatory will still mean that they call - regardless. It wont shut them up.

Obviously you know nothing about breeding cats or you would know this and be able to answer your own question with common sense.
I therefore would appreciate it if you would keep your judgemental comments to yourself regarding something you know nothing about!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

None of my current 5 girls spray when calling, or at any other time. Having said that, in the past I've had the odd one who did spray. I don't let them call much though - they are either mated or on low doses of ovarid.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> None of my current 5 girls spray when calling, or at any other time. Having said that, in the past I've had the odd one who did spray. I don't let them call much though - they are either mated or on low doses of ovarid.


exactly - she was on ovarid but is due to be mated, hence the calling


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how many "catists" there are  A friends stud house was set on fire last month but luckily she arrived home from work in time to rescue the boys. I hope your poblem neighbours get a life or perhaps ear plugs and leave you and your cats in peace. Adopt a pack of feral youths and give them something to moan about lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

tylow said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many "catists" there are  A friends stud house was set on fire last month but luckily she arrived home from work in time to rescue the boys. I hope your poblem neighbours get a life or perhaps ear plugs and leave you and your cats in peace. Adopt a pack of feral youths and give them something to moan about lol


OMG thats awful!! 
How could someone do that????


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Breeding queens that are calling, spray. All over the house! Having them in the conservatory means that it is easily cleanable as it is all tiled. They are only in there whilst spraying - any other time they are in the house.
> Whether they are in the house or in the conservatory will still mean that they call - regardless. It wont shut them up.
> 
> Obviously you know nothing about breeding cats or you would know this and be able to answer your own question with common sense.
> I therefore would appreciate it if you would keep your judgemental comments to yourself regarding something you know nothing about!


I have as much right to my opinion as you have. As one of the other breeders commented, not all queens spray all of the time.

My sympathies are with your neighbour and I hope she lodges a complaint. Why should she get earplugs or have to shut her doors or windows?

I suspect you cannot hear them in your house because it is well insulated (double glazing/wall cavity insulation) and also the fact that you have a) become immunised to the noise they make and b) obviously have a vested interest in putting up with it in that you breed and sell.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Janee said:


> I have as much right to my opinion as you have. As one of the other breeders commented, not all queens spray all of the time.
> 
> My sympathies are with your neighbour and I hope she lodges a complaint. Why should she get earplugs or have to shut her doors or windows?
> 
> I suspect you cannot hear them in your house because it is well insulated (double glazing/wall cavity insulation) and also the fact that you have a) become immunised to the noise they make and b) obviously have a vested interest in putting up with it in that you breed and sell.


If only there was more people like you in the world, we would all get along so much better 

Thanks for your useful knowledgable criticism as usual jane


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

Where i used to live we had neighboors at all sides and my stud cat used to go in his house during the day and come inside at night because he can make a hell of a racket but even during the day he was noisey as our queens were not yet ready to be mated, 
i got where i didnt let him go in his house because i was scerd at what the neighboors might say, as the old lady next doorcursing complaind when we had an outside aivory with little finches, canairies and budgies in which sounded cute and they were quiet and about my old cat who used to kill about 3 birds a day, that was naughty though , 
but then we moved and one of the reasons why we moved was so that Tigzy could live in his house outside without anyone complaining as we live on a small farm now and have 1 neighboor but her house isnt joind on to ours and she cant hear him as hes at the far side of our house, or my females when in call but flake doesnt shout she just rolls about and asks silly lol. 

So my solution is.......... :idea: 
you will have to move  lol 

I think no matter what you do she will still be listening out for your cats making noise so that she can complain, unfortunatly some people are just like that.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

In my opinion your neighbour does seem over petty.
My next door neighbour has two german shepherds that live in an outdoor kennel, they go through phases of barking alot and i know his neighbours on the other side have reported him a few times, i dont have a problem with it, it isn't constant and usually only when cats wander on the garden.
I agree in the middle of the night it isnt perfect but animals will be animals.
I have 4 children and when they are in the garden playing believe me they make an awful lot more noise than any cat or dog could make.
People have to make exeptions to others animals/families. I really cant understand how cats calling during the day can make that much of a nuisence. I presume at night the windows are closed so that shouldn't be a problem.
I'll let you borrow my four children for a week, she will soon be begging for the cat calling noise! :lol:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I found this on a local government site What is noise nuisance?



> A noise nuisance is any* significant and unreasonable *emission of noise which affects another reasonable person in a* significant and unreasonable *way. It is more than annoyance and much more than the mere detection of noise.


 None of the noise sites mention cats miaowing in call or otherwise. What about unneutered Toms that roam around screaming and fighting at night ?

Most people live with close neighbours, and I don't think anyone should have the right to impose themselves over someone elses life choice. I have to put up with my neighbours kid screaming with her friends in the garden, staring over my fence on her oversize trampoline in a small garden, the adults in the house shouting, singing at the top of their voices, music blaring out at all hours - inc the early hours of the morning, cigarrette smoke wafting over into my kitchen and dining room and up into my bedroom at night, BBQ smells EVERY day in the summer. Add that with the baby with its window open at night screaming the place down and its fun!!! Theres not one of those things that would be taken seriously if I complained about them, but make the complaint about a pet and bang you have the councils attention


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I found this on a local government site What is noise nuisance?
> 
> None of the noise sites mention cats miaowing in call or otherwise. What about unneutered Toms that roam around screaming and fighting at night ?
> 
> Most people live with close neighbours, and I don't think anyone should have the right to impose themselves over someone elses life choice. I have to put up with my neighbours kid screaming with her friends in the garden, staring over my fence on her oversize trampoline in a small garden, the adults in the house shouting, singing at the top of their voices, music blaring out at all hours - inc the early hours of the morning, cigarrette smoke wafting over into my kitchen and dining room and up into my bedroom at night, BBQ smells EVERY day in the summer. Add that with the baby with its window open at night screaming the place down and its fun!!! Theres not one of those things that would be taken seriously if I complained about them, but make the complaint about a pet and bang you have the councils attention


Tried to blob you hun, brilliant post but it said i must spread some reputation about before i can blob you again! Whats all that about


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think any noise can annoy you if you choose to let it, my old neighbor complained that my husbands snoring was keeping her awake, it wasn't even keeping me awake and I was in the same bed. As someone else said some people just hate cats:nonod:.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I found this on a local government site What is noise nuisance?
> 
> None of the noise sites mention cats miaowing in call or otherwise. What about unneutered Toms that roam around screaming and fighting at night ?
> 
> Most people live with close neighbours, and I don't think anyone should have the right to impose themselves over someone elses life choice. I have to put up with my neighbours kid screaming with her friends in the garden, staring over my fence on her oversize trampoline in a small garden, the adults in the house shouting, singing at the top of their voices, music blaring out at all hours - inc the early hours of the morning, cigarrette smoke wafting over into my kitchen and dining room and up into my bedroom at night, BBQ smells EVERY day in the summer. Add that with the baby with its window open at night screaming the place down and its fun!!! Theres not one of those things that would be taken seriously if I complained about them, but make the complaint about a pet and bang you have the councils attention


So true LMAOOOOOOO :thumbup1:


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I found this on a local government site What is noise nuisance?
> 
> None of the noise sites mention cats miaowing in call or otherwise. What about unneutered Toms that roam around screaming and fighting at night ?
> 
> Most people live with close neighbours, and I don't think anyone should have the right to impose themselves over someone elses life choice. I have to put up with my neighbours kid screaming with her friends in the garden, staring over my fence on her oversize trampoline in a small garden, the adults in the house shouting, singing at the top of their voices, music blaring out at all hours - inc the early hours of the morning, cigarrette smoke wafting over into my kitchen and dining room and up into my bedroom at night, BBQ smells EVERY day in the summer. Add that with the baby with its window open at night screaming the place down and its fun!!! Theres not one of those things that would be taken seriously if I complained about them, but make the complaint about a pet and bang you have the councils attention


By that description I think you may be my neighbour :lol: I will get the kids to wave next time there on the trampoline lol


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thankfully no - but whoever they are has my sincerest sympathies :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I found this on a local government site What is noise nuisance?
> 
> None of the noise sites mention cats miaowing in call or otherwise. What about unneutered Toms that roam around screaming and fighting at night ?
> 
> Most people live with close neighbours, and I don't think anyone should have the right to impose themselves over someone elses life choice. I have to put up with my neighbours kid screaming with her friends in the garden, staring over my fence on her oversize trampoline in a small garden, the adults in the house shouting, singing at the top of their voices, music blaring out at all hours - inc the early hours of the morning, cigarrette smoke wafting over into my kitchen and dining room and up into my bedroom at night, BBQ smells EVERY day in the summer. Add that with the baby with its window open at night screaming the place down and its fun!!! Theres not one of those things that would be taken seriously if I complained about them, but make the complaint about a pet and bang you have the councils attention


I have one of these neighbours too! Add some alchohol and a few rough related families and it's pure joy!


----------

